# Lube? What Is The Best Oils For Use On The Lathe, Mill, Shaper?



## wyodano (Mar 26, 2015)

I have been using 3 in 1 light oil on my south bend lathe,, seems a light to me.. any thoughts on this?


----------



## great white (Mar 26, 2015)

I use iso 68 oil on my atlas 10f, which is, approx 20w oil.

Its also air tool oil so I can multi use it.

Not sure what a south bend calls for though...


----------



## dracozny (Mar 26, 2015)

Are we talking gear train, or ways? typically most machines will call for plain hydraulic oil for the gear head. On the ways and lead screw save yourself some trouble use Vactra 2 or Sunnoco equivalent. I actually use the Sunnoco equivalent to Vactra 4 on my mill.


----------



## ICanBreakIt (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a question on this same subject.  As the new owner of an old lathe, what process do I follow to lubricate it?  Obviously I can see the necessity to oil the contact points (ways, gibs, slides) etc.  Additionally I see the oil ports for the head-stock.  My concern pat this point is primarily about the gears.  Is there a preferred method for oiling gears?


----------



## dracozny (Mar 26, 2015)

ICanBreakIt said:


> I have a question on this same subject.  As the new owner of an old lathe, what process do I follow to lubricate it?  Obviously I can see the necessity to oil the contact points (ways, gibs, slides) etc.  Additionally I see the oil ports for the head-stock.  My concern pat this point is primarily about the gears.  Is there a preferred method for oiling gears?


Zirk fittings for the bearings are normally greased. Also sounds like you have an open change gear setup. I have seen two recommendations some suggest way oil before each use of the machine. on machines where the gears are not changed frequently or in a gearbox then the use of open gear grease is suggested.


----------



## ICanBreakIt (Mar 27, 2015)

So... do I just put the oil right on the gears?


----------



## great white (Mar 27, 2015)

ICanBreakIt said:


> I have a question on this same subject.  As the new owner of an old lathe, what process do I follow to lubricate it?  Obviously I can see the necessity to oil the contact points (ways, gibs, slides) etc.  Additionally I see the oil ports for the head-stock.  My concern pat this point is primarily about the gears.  Is there a preferred method for oiling gears?



If it's an atlas, have a look here: http://scottandersonpipes.com/atlas_press/tb_12Lube.htm

For other lathes, use at your own risk. 

Heres a south bend one:





Google is pretty good at turning up lube charts...


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 27, 2015)

For the gears that are not in a bath that require periodic lube with grease or oil you might try synthetic chain lube, like dirt bike users would use.  The stuff does not fling, stays put and does not attract chips the way grease does.   Even on lathes where no lube is called for on the gears its a good call , quiets down the gear train and should extend life.

michael


----------



## Kernbigo (Mar 27, 2015)

In the spindle i used 3&1 motor oil works ok


----------



## ICanBreakIt (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks all!


----------

